# Mac employment in the uk



## louiseyful (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi Guys.  Let me know if this had already been posted about and send me in the right direction.  Mac online application? Has anyone applied via it? If so what was the follow up?  I applied a week or so ago, ive heard nothing? Its a bizarre application process   Thanks to anyone whom can help x


----------

